# Asus Maximus IV Extreme - BIOS Update



## Evolved (Sep 7, 2011)

For some odd reason, I am unable to update the BIOS of my motherboard.

Right now, its BIOS version is "1303", and the latest version on Asus website is "1850".

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe I am supposed to use the "BUPDATER" tool.

It keeps saying that my operating system is not supported. 

Any idea?


----------



## Evolved (Sep 7, 2011)

can anybody help?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 7, 2011)

flash using Qflash in BIOS?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 7, 2011)

Evolved said:


> For some odd reason, I am unable to update the BIOS of my motherboard.
> 
> Right now, its BIOS version is "1303", and the latest version on Asus website is "1850".
> 
> ...



Haven't updated my board's BIOS in a while, and I don't remember if the "Bupdater" tool you are referring to is a Windows 7 program, are you updating from your BIOS using an USB stick with your new ROM image in it? I don't remember ever having the same problem using the BIOS update function...


----------



## 20mmrain (Sep 7, 2011)

Use EZflash It is easier.....format a USB drive to Fat32.... then download the latest BIOS or the one you want to use. Extract it to the USB drive that you just formatted to FAT32. Make sure the file extracted correctly and it is there. Next reboot..... Boot into the BIOS and make sure to reset the BIOS to the Default setting. Restart again (Remember you don't want anything overclocked in the BIOS when flashing)....when you reboot.... go back into the BIOS. Find EZflash2 (It will be in your BIOS under the "TOOL" tab) ..... Next enter EZflash and find the file you want to flash from on the USB key..... Next flash the BIOS........After the system Shuts down when flashing the BIOS (Only when it shuts down though) remove the USB key...... When booting back up..... boot back into the BIOS......Check the BIOS to make sure the number has changed to the correct one you wanted..... Last shut completely down and unplug power for about two mins..... After that reboot and overclock or what ever you do untill you are happy and blue in the face you are done.


----------



## Evolved (Sep 7, 2011)

I managed to figure it out.

Used Asus EZ Flash 2 and just loaded the BIOS file in there, and done!


----------



## 20mmrain (Sep 7, 2011)

no problem bud


----------

